# Escambia River 11/27, Cool but productive.



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Under size spec, had to go back for another day.

Bass was thrown back too smaller than I like to fool with.

Slot Red went into the cooler. 21.5" 4lbs


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe thats the escambia slam!!!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a good day to me with a great end. Nice red and thanks for the report and pics!


----------

